

Levels of engineer capability - mrbird
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/levels-engineer-capability-josh-tyler

======
greenyoda
All of the four levels end up with an engineer who "does what is asked". But
sometimes an engineer has to push back and ask: "Why are you asking me to do
this? It seems misguided and very expensive. What problem are you _really_
trying to solve by asking me to do this particular thing?"

